# Face book Question



## dpainterman (Jan 24, 2011)

Taking advice from previous thread, I signed up for face book. It's been a busy summer, so I don't have a lot of time for computer stuff.
Anyway, I started with a personal account, then went back to do a business page. On the sign up part I put my email, and it made me a "page" from my personal account.

Is there a way too keep them separate, but linkable. I have a different email address I could use. I want people to be able to go to my business page directly, if thats what they want too do.

Also, if someone is not on face book, can they still go to a business page.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Sounds like you did it right. "like" your page from your profile. Your profile is your personal one and there are settings to vary the privacy. Your page is open to the public, and no one can track it to you personally unless you add your personal info to the page. Up in the right hand corner, you will see an option, "use facebook as page".


----------



## John's Painting (Aug 24, 2011)

When I did mine I just made two separate email address for the two.

I didn't want to accidently log into my private one and start posting business stuff and vice versa.

It might not be the most efficient way to do it but it's worked for me thus far


----------

